# Ec Simmons Westminster



## kos22us (May 16, 2016)

here is a an EC Simmons Westminster bicycle i recently purchased, 28" wood rim wheels, 21" from top crank hanger to top of seat tube, huge torrington mustache style bars, pretty cool ec simmons laclede saddle, after a little searching around i found ec simmons was a jobber that made banner and laclede hardware store bicycles as well as westminster as his own brand, not sure of age but i came across this catalog page dated 1918 which looks like the same bicycle, i thought the pedals were newer and didnt realize the waffle block type pedals dated back that far but saw another ec simmons ad on howie cohens website that advertised the same pedals, checked ebay current & completed, copake past auctions, the cabe search forum and a general google search and found nothing to use as a $$$ reference


----------



## Goldenindian (May 16, 2016)

Cool find. I have those real deal catalog pages. I have the 1918 archbar. I like these small production hardware bicycles. I have that saddle as well!! (not pictured)


----------



## Goldenindian (May 16, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2016)

1917


----------

